# Whey proteins



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anybody know any that don't taste awful?? I think the mistake I keep making is that I keep buying strawberry. I only mix with water as I don't earn enough money to mix milk :lol:

So, what do you use?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Reflex Instant Whey for me, chocolate cookie flavour :thumb:...

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4725/1/Reflex-Native-Instant-Whey-2.27kg-+-FREE-Shaker.html


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

CNP proffesional for me. chocolate flavour. yum yum!

Best ever though is banana Optimum nutrition gold standard. its the ******** but one of the dearest.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Reflex Instant Whey for me, chocolate cookie flavour :thumb:...
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4725/1/Reflex-Native-Instant-Whey-2.27kg-+-FREE-Shaker.html


Me too:thumb:
However the op may be a little short on cash so what about my protein unflavoured and just mix in a nesquick (flavour of choice).


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Taste wise, I like Sci-mx strawberry - nice with water - awesome with milk! Not the cheapest but nice.

But as said above, if price is an issue - you just need to hold your nose and glug the cheapest down! The only thing with cheaper protein is the amount of protein per 100g can be different. For instance, the Sci-Mx above is 78g protein per 100g powder, Optimum Health Ultimate Whey Protein is only 71g per 100g powder. CNP Pro is also 78g per 100g but personally, I hated it!

Just check before you buy as it can be false economy sometimes.

HTH


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

PhD Pharma Whey, Banana. Skimmed milk and an optional banana with a scoop of it. Blend 

Comes in at 74g protein per 100g powder, and tastes good and blends exceptionally well


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

the price of the protein is only really an issue becasue Im not a massive user of it. Ill pay more if it tastes nice!

EDIT; so £40ish is fine, thats what I normally pay


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just to add I take the Reflex Whey with water and tastes good.

I only use milk with protein supplements before bed as it takes longer to absorb then.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Just to add I take the Reflex Whey with water and tastes good.
> 
> I only use milk with protein supplements before bed as it takes longer to absorb then.


To be honest, absorbtion rates are meaningless - your body cares what you have as a mixture of macronutrients on a regular daily basis, not hourly. Marketing men will tell you casein is the bedtime choice but it doesn't matter anywhere near as much as touted.

:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Gaspari Myofusion in Chocolate....is YUMMY on the flip side the strawberry is nasty, far too sweet for me.
Boditronics whey powder is good, they do samples, also Bodybuilding Warehouse does their own whey and do samples.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

horico said:


> To be honest, absorbtion rates are meaningless - your body cares what you have as a mixture of macronutrients on a regular daily basis, not hourly.


Wouldn't say it's meaningless, depends what your training for.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Wouldn't say it's meaningless, depends what your training for.


How do you mean?

As far as I have gathered - the effectiveness of a training regimen depends on overall macro-nutrients, not how they are made up (and the time of day you eat them).

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Edstrung said:


> PhD Pharma Whey, Banana. Skimmed milk and an optional banana with a scoop of it. Blend
> 
> Comes in at 74g protein per 100g powder, and tastes good and blends exceptionally well


^^ This

PHD Pharma Whey comes in various flavours, strawberry creme, vanilla creme, banana, chocolate cookie & choc mint, it mixes so easily & tastes good even in plain water - winning


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.feelfreenutrition.com/

The Vanilla pure whey is good value and tastes lovely....not too strong or sweet.

When mixed with 200ml of semi-skimmed milk and 150ml of water its lovely and creamy


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

....oh and if you want a bit of a boost add a couple of teaspoons of instant coffee to the mix....ding wide-awake club!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Gaspari isn't bad. Its actually a good product but I think the best tasting (with water) is team biohazard stuff. I cant find the product online. Its pretty much free from any crap and is a reasonable price. Can be made with water. Trying to find it online but struggling. I always use the shop. I personally found it better value for money than Gaspari Myofusion.


----------



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought some impact whey from my protein the other day. While I was on there I noticed there was loads of deals being offered on all sorts as something to do the Olympics. 

Also if u use top pushback u can get money back from your purchases and make it even cheaper!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-whey-protein-4kg

Good quality and great vfm.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ended up with reflex instant whey. 

Does anyone mix with water ?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Reflex Instant Whey for me, chocolate cookie flavour :thumb:...
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4725/1/Reflex-Native-Instant-Whey-2.27kg-+-FREE-Shaker.html


Same, tastes great! Have 2 scoops with 300ml water pre/post workout and 1 scoop with 200ml in the day.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

thats what I bought


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Try *BSN Syntha-6 Chocolate Peanut Butter* and you will never buy anything else........... it tastes unreal. A little higher cals/fat than others but it won't make any difference if your diet is in check.

I have been using protein powders for nearly 10 years and tried nearly all brands including, Reflex, CNP, Gaspari, Myprotein, ON, Sci-Mx, Phd, Boditronics, Dymatize, Maximuscle.....


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Umfortunately ive already bought some. bought reflex and although ive only had it a few days it tastes a million times better than the other stuff! 

peanut butter sounds good though


----------

